# Here Comes the UN



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Beware: the United Nations is taking aim at ammo | Fox News

So glad I roll my own.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another case of liberalism run amok. Liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent. This needs unfunded now.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We still have our constitution, shall not be infringed, screw the UN, “ from my cold dead hands”....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those UN bastards need to go and soon.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

We as a sovereign constitutional nation should have never joined in the first place. A vote of the UN is NOT a vote of the congress or senate i.e. the representatives of the people of the US of A. If we cancel our "membership" and stop funding them, the UN will ultimately degenerate into a loose knit group of crybaby states with little relevance in world affairs. Oh... and kick them the hell out of NYC.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Beware: the United Nations is taking aim at ammo | Fox News
> 
> So glad I roll my own.


Ditto


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm good. Learned my lesson in 08.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been throwing back ammo for 40 years at the minimum, got almost all I (theoretically) need.

But I still continue to wonder if I am correct, supplied the LGS for a year during the shortages, didn't make a dent.

I have gotten it all back since.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like the worst that can happen is imported stuff might dry up. No big deal, pay a little bit more and get american manufactured ammo. Trump isn't about to let the UN stop any US industry including the gun industry.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It looks like the worst that can happen is imported stuff might dry up. No big deal, pay a little bit more and get american manufactured ammo. Trump isn't about to let the UN stop any US industry including the gun industry.


When Trump is out of office we have to worry again. My wife just told me to BUY BUY BUY powder, primers etc.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have been throwing back ammo for 40 years at the minimum, got almost all I (theoretically) need.
> 
> But I still continue to wonder if I am correct, supplied the LGS for a year during the shortages, didn't make a dent.
> 
> I have gotten it all back since.


Ditto. For years and years, I would pick up at least one box of ammo every time I entered a store which carried it. If I was flush, I would buy a full ammo can. If ammo stopped being sold TODAY I would still be fine. Doing it this way, over a long period of time, allows you to walk in and take advantage of sales only. I have purchased most of my ammo at half or even a third of current prices.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> When Trump is out of office we have to worry again. My wife just told me to BUY BUY BUY powder, primers etc.


Does your wife happen to have a sister?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

What's the plan with ammo? If you have to bug out ammo is not lite. Fire is also a threat when it comes to concentrated supllies. 

This is a issue that does require thought.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> What's the plan with ammo? If you have to bug out ammo is not lite. Fire is also a threat when it comes to concentrated supllies.
> 
> This is a issue that does require thought.


First, myself, I am going nowhere.

Second, don't create a fire trap, the bulk of mine is in an all concrete bunker, about 20% is distributed elsewhere.

The comm shelters I use for storage will not support a fire and themselves are fire proof, when sealed no air in or out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never cared for the UN. In fact, I cheered when our military refused to wear their blue beret. 

I'm with G. Gordon Liddy on this one. He said, "First get the US out of the UN, and then get the UN out of the US."

But here's a good thought. If a foreign national tries to take your guns or your ammunition, technically it's an "invasion." After all, he has no rights here, he's an invader.

I'm be out chalking the outline of his dead rotting body when his ambassador pulls up in his limousine, a vehicle paid for by his native starving population.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

If the helmet's blue, may your aim be true.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> First, myself, I am going nowhere.
> 
> Second, don't create a fire trap, the bulk of mine is in an all concrete bunker, about 20% is distributed elsewhere.
> 
> The comm shelters I use for storage will not support a fire and themselves are fire proof, when sealed no air in or out.


Good advice, age plays a roll when deciding to bug out or stay put and one of the reasons we purchased a small camper. The wife retires this summer and we are on the hunt for our final home so we will have one more move in the near future. Colorado is changing and we see the writing on the wall, local politics are leaning to be like eurotrash with Denver and Boulder charging they way in policy.

No place is safe from the cancerous progs idiology but we can choose wisely on where we settle and pay taxes. As of now I have 2 locations for my ammo and other sundries to support the ammo. Amazing on what a person gathers over the course of living in one location for 2 decades.

SOCOM, thanks for your wisdom on this forum, not only in the military arena but.....without getting sappy lets just say it shows in your words you have been to a few rodeo's.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have made it clear in other postings, I HATE the UN!

We are a cash cow to all that scum infestation, they lie about us to third world countries ignorant populations.

They use our funding and donated food as weapons against us in schools they oversee with commie propaganda.

The president should withdraw all funding of that shit hole, and kick their asses out of the country.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Speaking of the UN. I was on eBay looking for some toys for sand table use. Some of the from China toys had UN markings on them. There was a bunker that had UN and there was an ambulance with UN on the sides and the symbol on the doors. Made me go hmmm. Indrocination a little bit at a time.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> What's the plan with ammo? If you have to bug out ammo is not lite. Fire is also a threat when it comes to concentrated supllies.
> 
> This is a issue that does require thought.


80% of my ammo is at our BOL. And so will we be there permanently in 2 years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm more dangerous with a knife than with a gun. And if you handle all the good knives over 23 years, polish the edges with your own hands and use them to cut anything and everything, you develop a talent, gravitating to what really works.

I polished a knife I named "Kurobikari San." The belly is 220 grit, the tanto edge is 500,000 grit. Took me four days to finish it, but then I like my hide in one piece.

Now, I dislike foreigners telling me how to live under my own Constitution. But to me, a mouthy foreigner is not worth the 1.25 per cartridge of Critical Defense to end his miserable--and probably gay and muslim--existence.

I read enough articles by Massad Ayoob about Escrima moves with a knife. My SIL is a nurse, and she knows where a femoral artery is.

I might have to wash the knife and polish the edge, but I won't be out any money for taking out the trash.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Molon Labe - ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ - Greek - Means "Come and Take Them"

Molon Labe
(mo-lone lah-veh)
Two little words. With these two words, two concepts were verbalized that have lived for nearly two and a half Millennia. They signify and characterize both the heart of the Warrior, and the indomitable spirit of mankind.
In 480 B.C. the forces of the Persian Empire under King Xerxes, numbering, according to Herodotus, two million men, bridged the Hellespont and marched in their myriads to invade and enslave Greece.
King Leonidas of Sparta and another Greek city-state agreed to help stop the invading Persians, and marched with 300 hand-picked troops to Thermopylae on the north coast of Greece. Thermopylae was the best of three possible defensive areas in which Xerxes' invading army had to advance. This mountain gap along the coast was about 60 feet wide, and was the best location for a blocking action. The confines between mountains and sea were so narrow that the Persian multitudes and their cavalry would be at least partially neutralized. Since the 300 knew they were going to die fighting against overwhelming force the first requirement was that each man had to have a son left behind.
When Leonidas was preparing to make his stand, a Persian envoy arrived. The envoy explained to Leonidas the futility of trying to resist the advance of the huge Persian army and demanded that the Spartans lay down their arms. Leonidas told Xerxes "MOLON LABE", or "Come And Get Them."
"Our archers are so numerous," said the envoy, "that the flight of their arrows darkens the sun."


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey UN.I could use a few blue berets on my trophy wall.come and take it.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Gunn said:


> When Trump is out of office we have to worry again. My wife just told me to BUY BUY BUY powder, primers etc.


Gunn, you are truly a blessed man! :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Molon Labe - ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ - Greek - Means "Come and Take Them"


Since I'm no longer a biker, I had to get a new vest. But I still like thumbing my nose at the world, and I love patches. These new patches come with Velcro. You sew on the Velcro, and just stick on the patch.

Foreigners can come and try to take those, too...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Gunn, you are truly a blessed man! :vs_laugh:


I am. This woman has put up with my reloading, guns etc for over 35 years. If I come home from the hospital stressed, she points to the garage where my reloading equipment is and says "One Hour". She knows it is one way to release stress quickly. If a liberal gets in office, she will ask how we are on reloading supplies. With the UN trying to inject themselves in our business, she is concerned. Yes, I truly am blessed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The targets I use are 3/4 silhouettes, USGI OD green, top part of head is sprayed light blue with a blue armband. 

That color scheme is to condition shooters here to muscle memory to do head/throat shots, rather than center mass.

Those shots will negate any armor they may be wearing, besides, 

it is a no quarter situation, they are invaders with possible Quislings.

They are also taught to take out RTO's and officers first then crew served gunners next then the AG.

With some engaging their flank security upon opening fires.

Precision shooters are to take out any DM types at the same time.

They know instantly blue = enemy and no quarter, If they are Americans, 

they are traitors for donning the enemy blue.

All weapons, ammo, grenades, food and comm gear are to be collected.

I know Paraquack won't like this, any armor must get an M or K kill. 

Any flex guns need to be taken, cannon type destroyed, if suitable grab the vehicle and move to a safe place.

Most likely M113 APC's will be incorporated by the enemy, easy to drive.

Hell the first one I drove, I was told to get in and follow the company, never saw one inside before that, 

It took me about 2 minutes to catch on and drive it away.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Much ado about nothing.
Only treaties can override the constitution, and even then, cannot affect a human right.
Trump won't sign any treaty dealing with firearms limitation, nor will the Senate agree to it.

Rest well, but always keep your powder dry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Much ado about nothing.
> Only treaties can override the constitution, and even then, cannot affect a human right.
> Trump won't sign any treaty dealing with firearms limitation, nor will the Senate agree to it.
> 
> Rest well, but always keep your powder dry.


The UNothing is causing problems in Eurostan shipping guns and ammo here though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The UNothing is causing problems in Eurostan shipping guns and ammo here though.


Oh darn... we'll be left with American-made options.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Beware: the United Nations is taking aim at ammo | Fox News
> 
> So glad I roll my own.


This part below is one reason I'm not too worried about it.



> And as it becomes harder to import parts and components, U.S. manufacturers will source domestically - as, indeed, they are already starting to do.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Much ado about nothing.
> Only treaties can override the constitution, and even then, cannot affect a human right.
> Trump won't sign any treaty dealing with firearms limitation, nor will the Senate agree to it.
> 
> Rest well, but always keep your powder dry.


Obama signed the small arms treaty, but it was never ratified by the senate. 
There are now calls for Trump to 'unsign' it.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My guns will wear out before I run out of ammo. I buy it and roll it. What I really need are spare parts.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> First, myself, I am going nowhere.
> 
> Second, don't create a fire trap, the bulk of mine is in an all concrete bunker, about 20% is distributed elsewhere.
> 
> The comm shelters I use for storage will not support a fire and themselves are fire proof, when sealed no air in or out.


you need an explosive saftey administrator?? Or even handler??? I can send a resume, But then again, maybe over qualified for the position. I do have experience with Department of the Army Pamphlet 385-64, Ammunition and Explosive Safety Standards, Also known in Navy sector as NAVSEA OP-5 Vols 1,2&3. Also well knowledged in CFR-49. Sorry now willing to relocate:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

With having a concrete bunker, you must have atleast ESQD established. But then with a 1.4 and ESQD not really required unless you are getting into 1.1 and 1.2 hazard class.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

yooper_sjd said:


> you need an explosive saftey administrator?? Or even handler??? I can send a resume, But then again, maybe over qualified for the position. I do have experience with Department of the Army Pamphlet 385-64, Ammunition and Explosive Safety Standards, Also known in Navy sector as NAVSEA OP-5 Vols 1,2&3. Also well knowledged in CFR-49. Sorry now willing to relocate:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> With having a concrete bunker, you must have atleast ESQD established. But then with a 1.4 and ESQD not really required unless you are getting into 1.1 and 1.2 hazard class.


The bunker is not a declared powder magazine,

as you would conditionally think with your being associated with such, also does not have a venting roof.

There are no class A explosives here,

but I do have a fire marshal's storage permit for 2 million rounds of ammunition, (he asked how much, I Said 2, he is a friend),

which means nothing but would like to have that amount, and as the end user, I don't need the UN 1.4 BS.

Perimeter safety margin is not needed, but it is in roughly middle of six acres of my land with nothing around it but my home,

and I'm sure as hell not going to put up any non required placards on anything.

The bunker is my redoubt, if the SHTF and all fails , I move in there.


----------

